# Garage Therapy One Wheel Shampoo a lifesaver!



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Afternoon Everyone,

bit of back story...

So after getting a bit frustrated with my wheel cleaning regime over numerous wheels / cars / wheel designs ,I normally rinse off with PW spray Auto Finesse imperial at 200ml concentrate to 800ml of water agitate with various brushes, EZ, Wheel woolies, Carbon Collective wheel brushes, smaller detailing brushes Klin Korea green Monster ect, using either car shampoo or Auto Finesse revolution I still had some bits of muck left after what I thought was a through clean. So after doing some research here I purchased a Micrifiber madness incredimitt which has helped a lot but still the odd bit missed. I decided that a better shampoo could be the solution, so having looked at Youtube decided that Garage therapy could be a winner. I duly placed an order for the multi pack of shampoos as really wanted to try Zero also. 

The order arrived Friday and had booked in my own car to clean my winter wheels before fitting my summer wheels, a friends year old octavia VRS and my neighbors lovely 2 year old Audi S4 that both get driven hard so super mucky wheels to try out a new product over the weekend.

I used my own car first the Yeti with its 17"winters coated in Carbon Collective Platinum wheel. They had not had a proper contact wash since December mainly just a good Jet wash and Bilt Hamber auto foam. I mixed 40Ml of One Wheel shampoo to 960ML of water, in a spray bottle with foaming head, 15ml in the 5 gallon bucket with all the brushes. Covered the wheels and barrels top to bottom in solution, thoroughly cleaned and agitated then rinsed the wheel was spotless. I was rather impressed the foam clung so well and was ultra thick and kept on lathering up. I duly did the rest of the wheels then washed my car, so fairly impressed but remember my wheels are coated so not the hardest test. 

Onto Matts VRS, his car was grafted so trying my luck I went straight in on the wheels with no rinse same solution, again with same bucket and bottle I just refilled the bucket with 5 liters or so of water the suds keep building. After doing all 4 wheels I was amazed at how clean they had got using just shampoo including the backs and ridges. I even scrubbed the tyres with a Tuff shine brush and the shampoo, quick wipe with the Green monster and they were squeaky clean. 

As for the S4 it tiped it down and I had a major hangover so no 3rd test :lol:

but overall for the money I highly recommend the Garage Therapy range and will happily knock back the dilution to make it even cheaper. If you think 1 litre of wheel cleaner/ shampoo in bucket cost £1.50 to do 8 wheels and tyres and I could probably use half as much next time it is impressive not only in cleaning power but value. I did try to upload a pic but was unsuccessful.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

How much better was it than revolution? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Eturty said:


> How much better was it than revolution?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Considerably lets put it this way there is half a bottle of revolution on the shelf that will probably not get used for a long time now. :detailer:


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Quick update for anyone interested, still getting on famously with One Wheel shampoo find it is also great for cleaning wheel arches, I foam them using an IK foamer and 30Ml of shampoo clings well and really does rip into dirt. Also great for cleaning tyres that are coated with Garage Therapy Tyre serum clenses well but does not remove the coating.


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

ChrisHorner said:


> Quick update for anyone interested, still getting on famously with One Wheel shampoo find it is also great for cleaning wheel arches, I foam them using an IK foamer and 30Ml of shampoo clings well and really does rip into dirt. Also great for cleaning tyres that are coated with Garage Therapy Tyre serum clenses well but does not remove the coating.


If you don't mind me asking do you use 30ml shampoo in a 1.5Litre or 2Litre foamer? Thanks


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I use this every time I wash my wheels. I use it in a bucket with EZ wheel brushes, The entire Garage Therapy range is excellent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont see how you have all that stuff and still have crap left on the wheel that gt shampoomis removing.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

magicone said:


> If you don't mind me asking do you use 30ml shampoo in a 1.5Litre or 2Litre foamer? Thanks


Hi Magic Cone,

Mine is a 1.5 Litre sprayer, our water is very hard so with softer water you may need even less.

cheers
Chris


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

WRX said:


> I use this every time I wash my wheels. I use it in a bucket with EZ wheel brushes, The entire Garage Therapy range is excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have to agree I am well impressed with the whole garage therapy range, having used most of it! I do want to look at the leather care / interior range.

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

ChrisHorner said:


> Yes I have to agree I am well impressed with the whole garage therapy range, having used most of it! I do want to look at the leather care / interior range.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


I have just bought their interior cleaner and tyre serum but have not used either yet. The decon shampoo, wheel shampoo and car shampoo are excellent so I'm sure the other stuff will be great as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I dont see how you have all that stuff and still have crap left on the wheel that gt shampoomis removing.


I think you are missing the point, I now clean my wheels only using the shampoo, no other cleaners with much better results than ever. I will after cleaning hit the wheels from time to time with BH Auto wheel or Garage Therapy Zero iron.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm a big fan of GT and their wheel shampoo is very good. :detailer:


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm a big fan of GT and their wheel shampoo is very good. :detailer:


It really is fantastic stuff I think I will order 5Litres of it. I really only use that for my well maintained wheels, for the dirty stuff KKD brake away teamed up with it takes no prisoners! I really like it for assisting dwell when using a fallout remover too via pump sprayer.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sigh....another one for the shopping list.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Sigh....another one for the shopping list.


I can assure you it is a winner! if you are local to me feel free to try some of mine, the Zero decon is so useful to, bug splats tyre cleaning and deep clean all in one:doublesho.

cheers
Chris


----------

